# Why Can't We Be Friends



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

So today I moved my female Marcy into the tank with Mojo and the other fish. (Marcy is my Walmart Rescue). Please no hate, I really love both my bettas and Marcy doesn't even look one (unless bettas can smell each other...) anyway, they're both so docile I thought I'd put them together. Marcy's stress stripes weren't going away after two weeks so maybe being in a bigger tank will make her happier. :hmm:
I hope it works out okay. Here's a couple pictures of her, she's in no way the prettiest but I love her anyway, the last picture is her making friends with Mama Shine.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay what size of tank is mojo in? what size of tank is she in now? those stripes are stress stripes. Something is stressing her out badly. It isn't healthy but also depending on her size I had it happen with my store bought bettas but after a while and figuring out what was stressing them, the stripes went away. What is the environment her tank is around right now or in?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

No hate whatsoever but you really can't keep a male and female together permanently without some repercussions. They know they are each bettas and will more than likely wind up either spawning or killing each other.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The stripes may just be 'cuz she's young.

No hate, but I would never keep two bettas together... To be honest, one of them will end up injured, sick, or dead.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with MattsBettas and peachii


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

She had them since I got her, they've been in the tank for two days together and they don't bother each other at all. They're both in a 10 gallon with plenty of hiding room and some other fish.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Although it may work out short term, it will not work out long term for betta fish.
Although it is easier to have all your fish in the same tank, I feel like you'd run into a bioload issue. It would be best for your female to separate her from the male ASAP. She's uber stressed and stress is never good for their health. Give her a few weeks to herself and to color up. She'll be a shining star in a tank by herself.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll consider it, I thought her being in the tank would be better than just being in an unfiltered unheated bowl. Her stress stripes have always been that dark since I got her.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Neither option is good. Can I ask why you would purchase another betta if the only home you could provide is an unfiltered and unheated bowl? 

While initially they may get along (particularly if one fish is super submissive and non-confrontational) two bettas in a tank together is generally going to end badly for either one or both fish. 

Trust me, there is nothing worse than coming down and finding one of your bettas dead. I had a male torn to absolute pieces by a group of females. Even his beard was ripped out. It was horrific and it was completely my fault for thinking they would co-habitate peacefully forever (he lived with them for at least a year before this happened).


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with LBF... If you aren't prepared for another animal, don't buy one. 

I would recommend dividing the tank.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I agree with LBF... If you aren't prepared for another animal, don't buy one.
> 
> I would recommend dividing the tank.


agreed. since this is a 10 gallon, dividing should provide a more than comfortable but separate home for both bettas and prevent anything bad from happening.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Because she was on the brink of death in Walmart and I fell in love with her.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I would separate her, and but her back into her bowl. As long as the bowl is over a gallon, and you do the appropriate water changes, she'll be better off than with a male who may eventually beat her up. :x

Also, heaters for a tank that small are kinda unreliable, but all that's really out there. I would check out your local stores to see if you could pick one up for cheap. Because shes gonna be cold too, they aren't too expensive, usually around $10-$15.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I seperated them because the female tore up Mojo's fins. Marcy was fine, she beat up Mojo.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to hear they are now separated. It's not really a surprise the female ended up attacking the male. Females are often every bit as aggressive as their male counterparts and aren't hampered by long fins. 

Unfortunately, it is rare for two splendens to cohabitate long-term without issue. However, these things are better discovered sooner rather than later.


----------



## trixie55555 (Aug 27, 2013)

Isn't the second fish a guppy??


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the yellow fish in the picture, Mojo? He looks like a guppy to me. Which a guppy and a female betta together are fine in a tank together. They won't breed together at all.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you look in the OP's album, Mojo is a VT male betta. Hence why a lot of people were concerned about them being put together.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> If you look in the OP's album, Mojo is a VT male betta. Hence why a lot of people were concerned about them being put together.


Okay I went and looked. Now I understand. Thanks LBF.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have 3 guppies in the tank, two females, one male, one betta and two kuhli loaches who remind me of kitty cats. :3 they're so adorable. 

Marcy is getting some really nice color, some hints of blue and red but her stress stripes still remain.


----------



## trixie55555 (Aug 27, 2013)

The male betta doesn't bother the guppies? They look so much like female bettas I would think they wouldn't get along. Did you have any problems when you put them together?


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

trixie55555 said:


> The male betta doesn't bother the guppies? They look so much like female bettas I would think they wouldn't get along. Did you have any problems when you put them together?


I wonder about this too, I was always under the impression that fancy guppies were a big no-no because they're very easily mistaken for a fellow betta with their bright colors and long fins. I suppose the wild type could work and some bettas might ignore even the fancies, but it honestly goes against everything I've ever heard. I love fancy guppies though, some of them are definitely bordering on show quality betta levels of beauty imo!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I've had fancy guppies with male and female bettas with absolutely no problems. Brightly colored and all.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I have had tequila sunrise delta guppy males in a 10 gallon with my sorority and i had no problems until i had to leave for 2 weeks to come back and i was missing a guppy so i guessed the females ate him.


----------

